# Kribensis with these fish?



## tovtm (28 Apr 2013)

I have been offered as many Kribensis as I like from a friend who's closing down his 8x3ft breeding tank.  I love the look of Kribensis but not sure if they will be ok in my 4x1.5ft tank with

2x bolivian rams (not a pair)
5x corys
2-3 rummy noise tetras

If there ok with these what do you think is a good number to home without looking overcrowded or too many of the same species.  The tank is fully planted injected with co2 25degrees 50% wc a week


----------



## BIN578 (28 Apr 2013)

Hi there.  Kribs are a dwarf cichlid from West Africa.  They are mainly fine when not breeding but like all cichlids will defend their territory and fry.  In a 4' tank with those then I do not forsee a problem if you were to have a pair of them.  I have had similar fish in smaller.  You can even have a larger group but then the Rams may be a bit put out.  The corys and rummies wont care less.


----------



## tovtm (29 Apr 2013)

Thanks anyone else have anything to add before I get some?  What's the best time/way to add new fish to a co2 tank so they don't get gassed where there not used to co2 if that's such a thing with my fish alread In there used to co2


----------



## Kogre (29 Apr 2013)

I've had Kribs with a Firemouth, BGK, even a large plec and the Kribs (especially male) are viscious towards ANYTHING including a large plec.

Firemouth ended up losing colour and half it's tail (it's a clumsy dopey fish but I like her), the BGK ended up with tears along several fins and I've witnessed the Krib nip at the tail of a sleeping plec.

When they're spawning, keep them away from other fish.  I think they're okay in a species tank or kept with other aggressive cichlids.

Their courting ritual is a site to behold.

I got rid of my male (almost 3 inches long) as he was too viscious.  It only took him a couple of months to reach sexual maturity and gain his attitude.


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 May 2013)

In a 4ft tank with another pair of cichlids then I'd only add a pair.  This should still leave some space for you other fish to get out of the way if both pairs of cichlid spawn at the same time.  If you give fish enough room then they will just chase fish off - you only get serious injuries and deaths IMO (other than very rare ones) when they don't have enough space.


----------



## Bandersnatch (17 May 2013)

I like kribs but you will have another thing to consider about them. They are prolific spawners and once they get the hang of breeding and successfully raising and defending the fry you are going to have a lot of kribs, generations of them.


----------

